# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Kuch tumne kaha jo baaton baaton main

## shalini_singh

Kuch tumne kaha jo baaton baaton main,
Bekaraar dil ko sukoon aaya hai abhi abhi.

Is dil mai ek phool khila hai abhi abhi,
Mujhko tera payaam mila hai abhi abhi.

Kis roshni se jagmaga raha hai ghar mera,
Ummeed ka chirag jala hai abhi abhi.

Khilti hui kali ne mujhe di hai yeh khabar,
Dil ka haseen raaj khula hai abhi abhi.


Rahon mai mere phool bichaye bahaar ne,
Yun koi mere saath chala hai abhi abhi.

Aaya hai chaand aasmaan se dil mai utar ke,
Ankhon main tere pyaar paya hai abhi abhi.

Tum mai apni duniya dekhi hai is dil ne,
Ki bahut dino mai sukoon paya hai abhi abhi.

----------


## tt

so nice shalini.....

----------


## nb064557

very nice keep it up

----------


## eastwast

so nice shalini.....

----------

